# Uh oh, the power button.



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

The power button/slider on my K3 is starting to stick. I move it to the right and it slowly creeps back into position. 

Anyone else have a problem like this, is it gunk or the spring and is it fixable?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I would try cleaning it and applying a small amount of dry teflon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Over time mine gone from sticky to not to sticky to not  . I use my nail now and as I am sliding instead of pressure down, it more like slighty lifting up. Works fine that way. Turn your kindle off so you can slide back and forth a bit without making it crazy. Use your nail and just lift a little as you slide. It has helped in my case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much unless it stops working altogether.  But it might have a bit of debri in there. . . .try blowing it out with some compressed air. . . .


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys/gals.

What I ended up doing was taking a slightly damp Q-tip and running it around on the rails, sliding the switch back and forth a few times. Seems to function normally now. I was afraid it was going to be something like the spring losing its spring.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine was doing that recenty as well. I just kept sliding it back and forth and it got better. I think something was caught in there.
It's prefect again, now...


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I suspect it was a bit of fish stick.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Elk said:


> I suspect it was a bit of fish stick.


Giggle !!

Actually, Thank You for sharing your problem...this is good information to have should the button start losing it pizzazz.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine is doing the same thing as well and has gotten steadily worse over the last month or so.  Since I've only had the Kindle a couple of months, I'm not terribly please.  Called Kindle CS today and they are shipping a new one out.  I am possibly deploying to Afghanistan by the end of the month and I really don't want to be over there with a busted Kindle.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Labrynth said:


> I am possibly deploying to Afghanistan by the end of the month and I really don't want to be over there with a busted Kindle.


Good thinking.

Be careful over there!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> Thanks guys/gals.
> 
> What I ended up doing was taking a slightly damp Q-tip and running it around on the rails, sliding the switch back and forth a few times. Seems to function normally now. I was afraid it was going to be something like the spring losing its spring.


I had the same problem, and did more or less the same thing except that I used the edge of a small piece of printer paper (slightly dampened) and ran it along the slots on either side of the slider and round the end. Cured it perfectly!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Elk said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> Be careful over there!


Thanks, I'll certainly try! Maybe my Kindle can keep me out of trouble!!


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

I've found that what really works if you get a little bit of dust or debris around the buttons and things is to use the sticky piece of a sticky note and slide it around in the cracks.  It picks stuff up and holds it, works great for me.
Kathy


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Same thing happened to me, except it was because there was a screw caught in there. Got a replacement a day before the expected date. Pretty satisfied.


----------

